# What was Fred Bears hunting bow poundage



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone know what Fred Bear personally shot poundage wise for his recurve hunting bow?

Just curious - Thanks


----------



## KID VICIOUS (Jan 30, 2010)

65#


----------



## Dave Weiner (Apr 24, 2009)

I always read he used a 65# bow


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

I know of three occasions on video it was 70# the rest was 65#


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

His Archer's Bible indicates 75# when hunting an elephant:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb//showthread.php?t=426000

William


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

65# to 75# is quite a bit of weight for such a lean guy; explains why he was a snap shooter.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Without explanation the term "snap-shooter" tends to imply an abrupt draw and release with reckless abandonment.

Here are Fred Bear's own words describing his shooting/release method.



> _ I am a snap-shooter. That is true, except that I want to point out that there are two kinds of snap-shooters. Snap-shooting, as a general rule, develops from an attack of what is called “freezing,” and freezing is a triggering of the release hand by the eye. It is an involuntary triggering of these muscles that releases the arrow before you want to. The difference between the snap-shooter who has this affliction and one who does not is that if a full draw is not reached, no accuracy can result._





> _In my own case, I always come to a full draw. There is no pause when I get there; the arrow is gone. If I try to hold, I cannot hit the target. I have suffered from this business of freezing. I went through three years of agony with it. _- Fred Bear


If you watch some of his films you will see that he consistently hits what is _his_ anchor before he releases.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

One of the many books I have is thr Archers Bible too, and though I don't remember if that is where I've read it, I know one of his bows was 70#.

Fred Bear may have been lean, but have you seen his hands? Fred Bear reminded me of a farmer. I've no doubt he was more than 70# strong... 

God Bless him.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Another interesting note about Fred Bear, and this is from Al Reader.

From Rick Lopez's interview with Al Reader.



> Fred Bear “never” shot a factory design Bear Bow. He cut his arrow shelf on the bow down so the arrow was on his hand. All of his bows were cut this way and have a very thin grip.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Two Blade, 

There're a couple of Photo walk-throughs of people modifying bows to match over on www.tradrag.com


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

WillAdams said:


> Two Blade,
> 
> There're a couple of Photo walk-throughs of people modifying bows to match over on www.tradrag.com


I have seen that. If I ever get a beater, I might even try it myself. :darkbeer:


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

I have often wondered about Fred's getting the arrow as close to his knuckle as he could and also the reason he canted the bow so much. One of the things I wonder about is if Fred being right eye dominant but shooting left handed had anything to do with it. It appears maybe he was trying to get the arrow closer so his right eye could see it... 

He lost the tip of his finger as a kid and thus shot left handed. Here is a photo and you can see his finger tip is missing. (I was maybe 11 here) I will ask his hunting buddy Dick Mauch about this... and let you know. I have always wondered... and the funny thing is back in the 1970's so many people canted their bow and when I asked why, their response was, "cause Fred does..." Funny huh?


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not sure of this, but I've heard rumors when Fred arrowed his polar bear, he was using a custom built 90# bow. So far, I can't find anything on the internet that says what poundage bow he shot the polar bear with.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Dick Mauch will know. If I can remember it I will ask him that too.. Dick is a walking enclopedia on all things Fred... he has a sharp memory and many archives. He can back up what he says with personal notes and letters from Fred.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Aspirin Buster said:


> One of the things I wonder about is if Fred being right eye dominant but shooting left handed had anything to do with it. It appears maybe he was trying to get the arrow closer so his right eye could see it...


If I had to guess...I would say you're spot on on why he did what he did.



Aspirin Buster said:


> ..and the funny thing is back in the 1970's so many people canted their bow and when I asked why, their response was, "cause Fred does..." Funny huh?


It's human nature to want to emulate personal heroes or people we look up to. A problem can sometimes occur...when an individual tries to copy that archer's form without first fully understanding why that individual choose to shoot that way and how there may be a better way to do it.

Ray :shade:


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Byron Ferguson advocates canting in his _Become the Arrow_ and discusses some of the reasons behind it --- it's an older style, and while I cant w/ my bows, I've been teaching my son to hold vertically since his bow (Bear Little Bear) is cut to center.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

*Thanks guys*

I appreciate the info...very interesting. 
I cant my bow when I shoot. I was taught to do that from my dad and that's the way I do it. I have tried shooting vertical but I just can not seem to get comfortable with it. I guess it's whatever you are most comfortable with.

This has been a great thread about Fred Bear. Thank you.
Jack


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

I called Dick Mauch last night--- I am at the Deerassic event and have a stage show in 30 minutes--- will try and post Dick's comments tonight when I finally get to the motel.

More than 15,000 expected...

More later


Frank


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Howdy gang, just home this evening after Deerassic. Huge crowds, great time.
Here's what I found out about the poundages...

Dick Mauch and I discussed this via telephone Friday night. Fred shot 60-65 # for most hunts, went to around 70 # for the polar bear and Dick said he MAY have had a 90# for his elephant. 

Dick also said Fred liked to file the shelf down to get the arrow close to his knuckle because like St. Charles and so many others, he had shot those early stick bows that did not have a shelf and had grown accustomed to having the arrow off his knuckle.

As for the canting, Dick and I discussed the right eye dominancy theory and that's probably why he canted. 

Dick Mauch is an amazing source and has a great intellect and memory. I am planning to spend a week with his this Fall while after a show in Nebraska, we hope to do some bird hunting and visit his beloved Plum Creek Cabin where Fred often went. It will be cool to see this cabin where Papa Bear often visited... and to visit with Dick and Carol. 

I will take some photos of course. Anytime you want FB info, Dick knows so much. I have often encouraged him to do a book but the closest thing we have is the celeb interview I did w/ him on www.bowhunting.net

There you go...


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

*Great Info*

Frank,
Thanks so much for taking the time to talk with Dick about Papa Bear. I hope you have much success as you entertain and encourage so many with your archery skills. Enjoy your time at the Plum Creek Cabin.
Jack


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Dick is such a great, great man. Did you read that interview on www.bowhunting.net he did? Wow. Talk about history. He's had a front seat.

The story goes that Fred shot an arrow up into the top corner inside that ole cabin on Plum Creek. Dick has asked me to shoot one up there. Never shot a cabin before but I plan to accomodate Dick's request when I get there. I am gonna try and get my arrow close to where Fred's was. 

That is a special place and I will take photos for you. Thanks for your kind words. Fred may be gone but a few remain that knew him really well, Dick is one of those.

Frank


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

*Pictures*

Frank,
I would absolutely love to see pictures of the cabin. Especially with your arrow and Fred's arrow up in that corner. That would be amazing. Wow what an honor. I know you're proud to even to have been asked.
Jack


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Not worthy, that's for sure. But I think Dick knows how much I think of him and Carol and how much I thought of Fred. Plus, not everyday a man gets to shoot a cabin with a bow. Hope I don't miss.

Sadly, Fred's arrow fell out. But there's gotta be a hole... I aim to put my arrow as close to that hole as possible. If he wants me to I'll also relodge Fred's there! I aim to sign and date my arrow and number it. 

Fred started me collecting signed arrows in 1985 by sending me one of his beat up, old arrows signed... so since then I collect them. Whenever I give someone one of my arrows, I number it. I've given out less than 30 in my 25 years on stage. I think Ted Nugent has a low number, and I'd always saved #1 and when my son was born I put his name on #1 that day and dated it. So I aim to use a numbered arrow there.

We may do some hunting too while I am there. Can't wait. Dick's a hoot and so is Carol, so the time will pass quick I am sure. May take a recorder and get some of this history on tape because Dick won't ever write a book. I'm affraid that interview is as close as we'll get.

Thanks again..


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Hi Frank,

I know Howard Hill was a bit older, but was wondering if Fred Bear and Howard Hill ever shared camp.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Good question.... Jay St. Charles, Glenn, or Dick Mauch would probably know. I know they both were guests of the famous "One Shot" antelope hunt in Wyoming but I do not know if it was the same year or not. This is a good question I do not know... but will try and find out. Can you email me the question and I will forward it to Dick Mauch? Just write it down and email me at [email protected] and I will try and get you an answer.

Frank


----------



## jflars (Sep 4, 2006)

*Canting the hunting bow*



WillAdams said:


> Byron Ferguson advocates canting in his _Become the Arrow_ and discusses some of the reasons behind it --- it's an older style, and while I cant w/ my bows, I've been teaching my son to hold vertically since his bow (Bear Little Bear) is cut to center.


 I have a 1953 edition of Howard Hills book (Hunting The Hard Way)
In the section called How I Shoot The Bow is this paragraph;
"Many people ask me why I use the high draw, or cheek draw,instead
of drawing low,as a target archer does. From a mathematical standpoint
it is easily seen that when the right hand is brought to the cheek instead 
underneath the chin, the angle formed by the arrow line and the eye line
has been reduced almost 50 percent. In other words we are having to 
guess only half the distance that we would with the greater angle made
by drawing to the chin. If the bow is tilted forty-five degrees, rather 
than being held straight up and down, the angle is again cut in half.
By drawing to the cheek and tilting the head slightly to the right
(if one is right-handed), the angle between the eye and the arrow is 
reduced to the point where it will not be necessary to aim more than
a few feet below any object to be hit, regardless of how close the
distance at which one is shooting."
Apparently it is also an advantage at longer distances. Somewhere I
read that Byron Fergusen uses the Hill method of shooting.

I suppose it's possible that FB found this to be an additional advantage
in hunting.


----------



## ToddRvs (Aug 13, 2010)

I just watched one of his old hunting videos I have them all I think,,, and the announcer said it was 75 pounds at his draw length.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

jflars said:


> I have a 1953 edition of Howard Hills book (Hunting The Hard Way)
> In the section called How I Shoot The Bow is this paragraph;
> "Many people ask me why I use the high draw, or cheek draw,instead
> of drawing low,as a target archer does. From a mathematical standpoint
> ...


Hill also shot arrows that weren't spined. He matched sets by shooting them at a distant target to get them to seperate into underspined, over spined, and matched groups, then just aimed accordingly with whatever the group was. Canting the bow about 45* helps when the arrow isn't perfectly tuned, which has been mine and the experience of other archers who play/played with raw, wild shafted arrows.


----------



## KID VICIOUS (Jan 30, 2010)

kegan said:


> Hill also shot arrows that weren't spined. He matched sets by shooting them at a distant target to get them to seperate into underspined, over spined, and matched groups, then just aimed accordingly with whatever the group was. Canting the bow about 45* helps when the arrow isn't perfectly tuned, which has been mine and the experience of other archers who play/played with raw, wild shafted arrows.



Fred Bear used a non-canted straight up bow for years when he shot target archery. His hunting style evolved into a 45 degree cant because it just plain WORKS in the field. Check out a Fred Eichler video also. Same thing. It had NOTHING to do with him being cross-dominant and getting his arrow 'under his eye'. That's ridiculous. I shoot the same way and am also cross dominant.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

KID VICIOUS said:


> Fred Bear used a non-canted straight up bow for years when he shot target archery. His hunting style evolved into a 45 degree cant because it just plain WORKS in the field. Check out a Fred Eichler video also. Same thing. It had NOTHING to do with him being cross-dominant and getting his arrow 'under his eye'. That's ridiculous. I shoot the same way and am also cross dominant.


Not sure what that had to do with my post. I was talking about Hill, not Fred Bear.


----------

